# River Raisin Tributaries



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone have experience fishing River Raisin tribs? I am most interested in those in Lenawee County.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

yes


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks! I guess I should have been more specific. Does anyone have any experience that he / she would like to share?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Just a quick note... please keep responses to this via pm. Although the Raisin is on the list of rivers that can be posted on, the tribs are not. 

If I had any idea I would help, but Ive never fished over there.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, pm is fine


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

I guess I'm not looking for too much info. I fished a trib as a kid and then there were mostly bullheads, what we called "shiners" and occasionally carp. In the 40 years or so that have passed, I imagine the waters have improved. Wondering if the fisheries have too.


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

i need some info on the raisin, if anyone is willing to share please pm me i have some questions


----------



## cat fisher (Feb 19, 2009)

yha i fish around adrian and catch some nice 5lb cats and some pike but do best after the water goes down and warms


----------

